# Hunting pants



## DevilDog09

What are you guys wearing for pants. I have some first lite pants - obsidian merino wool. I love them, the only problem is they are so thin that my legs get torn up from the thistles and other bushes. Legs gets scratched to hell and I start getting an minor reaction to it. What are you wearing during the archery hunts while brushing through the tall green stuff?


----------



## APD

for archery i've been using the sitka mtn pant. i don't get in thorns very often but spend a lot of time in thick vegetation with stickers and woody brush. best pant i own. i'll be trying the apex pant this year for warmer days. hope they hold up.


----------



## T-dubs-42

An alternative from typical hunting brands that I use are the 5.11 taclite pro pants. They have a few other pants that I think would work as well like the stryke or icon. Mine have been tough as nails and are water resistant. Big fan of them.


----------



## Vanilla

Kuiu Attack pants are my favorite article of clothing I’ve ever owned.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Woodland BDU pants. The cotton/poly or cotton/nylon variety.


----------



## taxidermist

Cheap cotton camo pants from Walmart. I don't see a need to spend $100 for a pair of pants to get mucked up. Now, rain gear is another story! I'll spend $200 for lightweight rain gear I can throw in my daypack.


----------



## KineKilla

Sitka Apex Pants, Kings Camo Pants (not sure of the name), Under Armour fleece lined pants when it's real cold, surplus Army BDU pants are also tough to beat. The BDU's are pre-treated with insect repellent so they do have a bit of a strange odor for the first little while.

I'm looking to buy a set of Sitka Timberline pants in Open Country to go with my late season sitka gear.


----------



## waspocrew

Sitka Timberline - I've had one pair for the past 6 years. Great pants. Love the knee pads (makes crawling much easier).


----------



## taxidermist

Years ago when I was in Boston (Dracut Mass to be exact) I visited a clothing manufacture and walked through in a guided tour of the facility. They had cloths that were identical to each other they were sewing tags on. ALL the cloths were identical, except for the tags. I asked about this and was told that ALL the clothing comes from the same maker (90% from China) and that they have contracts with branded names to sew their tag into the garment. 


That's why I buy the cheap stuff for a base and not the name brand. Its the same stuff, your just paying that mark-up for the NAME. Oh, and most clothing has an average mark-up of 50-75%. The store can discount items down 50% and still make an additional 25% profit.


----------



## Vanilla

taxidermist said:


> That's why I buy the cheap stuff for a base and not the name brand. Its the same stuff, your just paying that mark-up for the NAME.


My pants aren't 100% cotton, which is a TERRIBLE material for anything active in the outdoors. So no, they are not the same thing with a different tag.

People can buy whatever they want. It's no big deal, do what works for you. But the above just isn't close to being true. That doesn't mean you shouldn't be happy with the decisions you have made for you. If your pants work for what you want them to, that's fantastic and a great purchase.

I am a bargain shopper for all types of gear. You can hike through the hills in levis, a flannel shirt, cotton socks, and pair of velcro Wal-Mart shoes. You absolutely can do that, even in a rain or snow storm. You could even do it naked. But quality gear will make the experience much more enjoyable.


----------



## KineKilla

I'll second the notion that kneepads make all the difference.


----------



## flyfisher20

Kings Camo XKG Preacher pant.


----------



## APD

Vanilla said:


> Kuiu Attack pants are my favorite article of clothing I've ever owned.


how's the noise on those? a friend i hunt with was wearing a pair of those and i had him walk way behind me. i can't stand a swishing noise when everything else is quiet. maybe they just need several wash cycles to break in?


----------



## Vanilla

Honestly, I’ve never noticed it. The material doesn’t seem like one that would have more noise than anything else. 

Sure it wasn’t the guides? They may be more prone to that with the fabric and coating.


----------



## DallanC

501 Levi's. I've killed 99% of everything in levi's. When it comes to rain gear. I got some Coleman Waterproof insulated camo pants off Ebay for like $39. They have held up exceptionally well, one of my best dollar for dollar purchases. I wear those over my Levis.

I do have a really nice Goretex camo rainjacket I paid $250 for 20 years ago. Its been used so many times I couldn't put a number on it. Been to Alaska at least 8 times in it.

-DallanC


----------



## DevilDog09

Thanks for the input everyone. I have a too many pairs of my woodland BDUs from my time in the Corps, they work great, but once I wore that merino wool from First Lite I never looked back. The breath ability and quietness is awesome, but man alive everything gets through them. Give and take I guess. I’m a firm believer in a bargain, but when it comes to pants And boots, I’ll spend the money. Thanks for the input on the Sitka mountain pants. Never though of wearing 5.11s, but I’ll take a gander at those. First lite just put out a brush type pant, but it’s not merino wool based, still maybe worth a look at.


----------



## BigT

I'll throw in a thought on 5.11 too. They are nice, comfortable, and durable.. However you will spend a decent amount of money on them as well. I have really enjoyed my 5.11 Apex pants in particular. 

Some others I've tried are the Black Ovis Cottonwood Creek, and Granite Peak pants. They're on Camofire.com all the time for a decent price. I actually prefer the solid pants over camo.

If I were to go with a camo pant, it would be the First Lite Corrugate Guide pant... 

Once you've had nice fabric on, it's hard to go back to the cheap stuff. At least in my opinion. But you can find anything on sale. Just gotta be patient!


----------



## weaversamuel76

For me I really like hip vents and think they make a huge difference. I like the SKRE Hardscrabble pants for all around plus they are a Utah company. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla

If you want pure durability don't look past Duluth.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Why I still wear woodland 50/50 twill BDU pants: (IE "winter weight" bdu pants)

1. Big game hunt, all I need to do is break up my outline, the colors are close enough to what the deer/elk are seeing in the environment anyway.

2. They are quiet enough. The 70/30 rip stop poly/cotton? Forget it, too loud.

3. Durable. With reinforced seat and knees, i'll sit, kneel, or slide my ass over deadfall without any worry about wearing them out. I'll also say, from my time in the chairforce as an engineer, winter weight bdu's are the only things that held up on a construction site. The 100% cotton ripstop summer weights DO NOT last long.

4. Cargo pockets never cease to be something I can't do without. Their large enough I can shove gloves, game calls, head lamp, or even a small video camera on a 10" tripod.

5. Even though you can't find original issue 50/50 NYCO twill anymore, the 50/50 Cotton/Poly from Propper works almost as well as NYCO, their made to specs's, and their inexpensive.

6. Even though they suck balls when wet, but the wind doesn't cut through them as much. Some merino wool as a baselayer, and i'm good to go.

I have OFTEN thought of getting some more modern hunting clothing, but everything I've looked at doesn't seem to offer the durability, functionality, and price point that I am accustomed to. 

That and I think all these new patterns are overrated. Each company comes out with some lastest/greatest pattern to stay relevant on the market. As camo goes, all you need to do, is break up the human form, that's it, and it's not hard. That said, If i saw some MilSpec 50/50 twill BDU pants in a hunting camo pattern, i'd be all over it.


----------



## High Desert Elk

flyfisher20 said:


> Kings Camo XKG Preacher pant.


These pants will work for oryx hunting in southwest New Mexico, I can promise you they will work in anything and everything Utah can throw at you.


----------



## APD

Vanilla said:


> Honestly, I've never noticed it. The material doesn't seem like one that would have more noise than anything else.
> 
> Sure it wasn't the guides? They may be more prone to that with the fabric and coating.


i know he has both. you're right though, it makes more sense that the guides would be noisy.

when i shop hunting clothes the first thing i do is rub the fabric together between my fingers. after that i'll drag a fingernail across it. if it fails those i put it back. i'd rather and sometimes do wear my carhartts instead of noisy camo.


----------



## Vanilla

APD, I did your test and there is some noise, but not what I’d consider abnormal. And like I said, I’ve never noticed it myself in the field. 

Maybe I’m just a loud hunter?


----------



## APD

Vanilla said:


> APD, I did your test and there is some noise, but not what I'd consider abnormal. And like I said, I've never noticed it myself in the field.
> 
> Maybe I'm just a loud hunter?


some of the problem is stature and body mechanics. my friend is shorter and has thicker legs. another friend can't seem to keep his ankles apart. either way, the result is swish swish.

i guess i'm a bit particular. i don't mind some noise in the woods but i prefer natural nosies.


----------



## bowgy

taxidermist said:


> Cheap cotton camo pants from Walmart. I don't see a need to spend $100 for a pair of pants to get mucked up. Now, rain gear is another story! I'll spend $200 for lightweight rain gear I can throw in my daypack.


Same here, I just like the 6 cargo pockets.


----------



## Kwalk3

bowgy said:


> Same here, I just like the 6 cargo pockets.


Honestly if you're gonna go cheap, you can go cheap and still not be stuck with Cotton. Walmart sells the Wrangler Outdoor Performance Nylon pant that is 100% stretch nylon. $22 and available in like 5 colors, most of which are earth toned. Two side cargo pockets and double hip pockets. Great budget option.

I own several pairs of them and they are nowhere near as durable or well-made as others I own and have tried, but they are infinitely better than cotton for most hunting and outdoor applications IMO.


----------



## Kwalk3

In addition to my comment about cheap options above, there are a lot of really good options out there.

Sitka:
I currently use the Sitka Ascent Pant for early season archery through mid-september and the Sitka Timberlines for mid-later season stuff. 

The Ascent Pant is super lightweight but through a full season of hard use doesn't have any tears or holes. Really seems to be a perfect archery pant and is really quiet.

The timberline is probably my favorite pant I've ever worn, but it is too warm for even high-country hunting in August and september when temps are still 60+ regularly. Super durable, pockets are well thought out and the removable knee pads are really nice.

I've also used the Kuiu Attack, Tiburon, and Chinook pant. Can't say enough good things about the Attack and the Tiburon. Great pants, and the ventilation is a really nice feature that I wish my sitka pants have. Can't say enough bad things about the Chinook, however. Maybe that's why they don't make the Chinook anymore.

Firstlite's Corrugate guide pants seem like they would be a good option as well. I have several pieces of firstlite's merino and layering pieces that I love, but haven't used their pants. Two of my hunting partners wear the corrugate guide pants and speak highly of them.

I've also found a lot of non-camo options that work really well, and are often lower priced. The Prana Zion pants are a good option, just wish they had cargo pockets on both legs. The Kuhl Renegade is also a great option in solids. Both are made of similar stretch nylon to the hunting companies I've listed above and have held up well. Still own several pairs of each and when I'm not wearing camo for archery or turkeys, I use them regularly in the field.


----------



## bowgy

Kwalk3 said:


> Honestly if you're gonna go cheap, you can go cheap and still not be stuck with Cotton. Walmart sells the Wrangler Outdoor Performance Nylon pant that is 100% stretch nylon. $22 and available in like 5 colors, most of which are earth toned. Two side cargo pockets and double hip pockets. Great budget option.
> 
> I own several pairs of them and they are nowhere near as durable or well-made as others I own and have tried, but they are infinitely better than cotton for most hunting and outdoor applications IMO.


I like the cotton, after a couple of washes they are soft and quiet, I have some in denim and they were noisy but held up well, my nylon blend ones seem more noisy, but my cotton ones are comfortable and do the job.

Of course that being said I have hunted a lot in blue jeans and I have never purchased more expensive except for the rain gear ones and they are really quiet and comfortable but don't have the cargo pocket.


----------



## APD

black ovis has had some of their new pants on camofire lately for a good price ( around $60). colors are solids (tan/grey) and nice pieces of gear but a less relaxed fit than what you might wear around town.


----------



## Kwalk3

APD said:


> black ovis has had some of their new pants on camofire lately for a good price ( around $60). colors are solids (tan/grey) and nice pieces of gear but a less relaxed fit than what you might wear around town.


I'm a big guy, but I still have grown to prefer a more athletic cut with a gusseted crotch for stretch when I'm out hunting.

Less to snag on around the legs and quieter for the most part.

Those black ovis pants look like a solid option at a good price.


----------



## BigT

I have a pair of both the Cottonwood Creek, and Granite Peak. They're my favorite pants. My 5.11 Apex are up there with them too. 

The Black Ovis pants are actually quite comfortable, and durable in my opinion from my experience. The Granite Peak are a tad heavier than the Cottonwoods, but not that much. Either would be a good bet for early to late summer.


----------



## CPAjeff

Kwalk3 said:


> Honestly if you're gonna go cheap, you can go cheap and still not be stuck with Cotton. Walmart sells the Wrangler Outdoor Performance Nylon pant that is 100% stretch nylon. $22 and available in like 5 colors, most of which are earth toned. Two side cargo pockets and double hip pockets. Great budget option.
> 
> I own several pairs of them and they are nowhere near as durable or well-made as others I own and have tried, but they are infinitely better than cotton for most hunting and outdoor applications IMO.


I completely agree! I've all but gone completely away from jeans because of these pants - super cheap, comfortable, and fairly durable.


----------



## AF CYN

I have some Sitka Ascent pants that I wear regularly. I like them, but thorns go right through. My desert camo BDUs are very durable and 4x cheaper. I like them just as much and thorns don't get through them. Have fun shopping!


----------



## Vanilla

I can confirm that if you’re wearing Kuiu Attack pants and sit on a cactus that you will feel it, and possible get needles stuck in your butt.


----------



## maverick9465

I like the King's Camo XKG preacher pants. They've held up well in elk, deer and turkey seasons. Have slid down snow-covered hillsides in them, scraped them on rocks and spent days hiking and sitting in oak brush calling turkeys. I feel like they run a bit long, so maybe buy a size smaller in length.


----------



## Jedidiah

Little bit of baking soda on the outside of the crotch reduces noise and scent on new pants. For archery deer and spring turkey, Kryptek. For upland game, these lately:

https://www.varusteleka.com/en/product/bars-gorka-field-trousers/34349


----------



## hook69

Last year I finally decided to spend some money on better pants. I did some research and opted for the Kuiu attack pants. They are now my favorite pants to wear for hunting/hiking or just about anything. If it's warm the side vents seem to help keep you a little cooler. So after several trips hunting in them my side zips failed. I sent them back and Kuiu sent me a new pair. They are a little spendy but the warranty and comfort are great! I got a deal on some kuiu sierra pants and they have been great warm weather pants, they are a little lighter and also very comfortable.


----------



## danielvanrenselaar

I wear my trusty duluth overalls. Tough as nails, warm when wet, and plenty of pockets. The bib has a good set of pockets to keep small items close at hand and organized. And, no belt; which makes saddle hunting all the more comfortable. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rtockstein

I have some fjallraven vidda pro pants that I use for hunting, hiking, doing whatever. I got them on sale for less than $100. They're plenty breathable and crazy durable. You can also use fjallravens wax on them to give a water resistant layer. That, combined with a wool underlayer and gaiters, they work well in winter too.


----------



## Winglish

Kwalk3 said:


> bowgy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, I just like the 6 cargo pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly if you're gonna go cheap, you can go cheap and still not be stuck with Cotton. Walmart sells the Wrangler Outdoor Performance Nylon pant that is 100% stretch nylon. $22 and available in like 5 colors, most of which are earth toned. Two side cargo pockets and double hip pockets. Great budget option.
> 
> I own several pairs of them and they are nowhere near as durable or well-made as others I own and have tried, but they are infinitely better than cotton for most hunting and outdoor applications IMO.
Click to expand...

The soft Wrangler cargo pants from Walmart are all I have worn for the past 10 years or so. Love these! They even make an earth tone camo.


----------



## Wildlifepark

Sitka pants, very comfortable and warm. Based on experience, it's durable. This is my hunting pants for almost three years.


----------



## Ray

I run UA ridge reaper gear, got their early season stuff, mid-season and rain gear. No complaints. Got all of it for 40% off.

They’re actually running 40% off right now for active military/veterans


----------

